
What Software Developers Should Know Coming out of School – Part 1 - nreece
http://www.pathf.com/blogs/2009/07/what-software-developers-should-know-coming-out-of-school/
======
parse_tree
Didn't even say what he thinks software developers should know coming out of
school.

